# Contender muay thai itv 4



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

starting this Tuesday 22nd July 9pm...woop!!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Should be good, have they announcd who's competing yet?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

This is the showing of the firsts eries of TCA

They are currently holding elimination bouts to determine who will be on TCA 2


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

i know we've got them all on here somewhere too in the TV shows forum, but i can never be arsed sitting and watching full movies/anything over 10 minutes really online, id much rather watch it on the big screen


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah each to their own but knowing how the series turned out i couldnt sit and watch it again you know lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

i never watched it all only the first few so i'll be watching


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone watch it then?

I thought it was ace! Can't wait for next week's!

Was never a fan of The Contender, but the Muay Thai is something else.

Maybe this would make people think a little more seriously about the martial art, and make them realise it'll piss on boxing all day.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh the Scottish guy (cant remember his name and dont want to google it incase i find out the final results, its happened before!!!) Looked awesome totally picked the American guy apart


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Sean is the scottish guy and i think he is the European WMC champion as it stands at the minute. His leg kicks were awesome.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha. Thought he would have been highly underestimated since he got picked last.

Did feel bad for the American guy though.

I'm still supporting the Red team.  Only cuz I can't stand that French bastard on blue.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

EDIT on my previous psot, Sean is actually the WMC intercontinental champion and lvie in Thailand and fought something like 10 - 12 times in 07. I know how things go so im not going to spoil it but this is the best reality fight show EVAR!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> Haha. Thought he would have been highly underestimated since he got picked last.
> 
> Did feel bad for the American guy though.
> 
> I'm still supporting the Red team.  *Only cuz I can't stand that French **bastard on blue*.


Yeh he's a cocky shit isnt he i hope Jwp gives him a pasting


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

It on again on Tuesday?

How many weeks does it last for?


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

i missed it but it's on again on monday night..................


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

I saw a repeat of the first programme, it's only the second time I've ever seen muay thai (the first was an old Russ Williams bout). It was good, I kept wincing at some of the kicks in the fight, heavy duty! Why was there dramatic music when someone got thrown to the floor in the fight? Sorry, I have no idea of the rules and scoring.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

My dad recorded this for me, legend.

Loving it already!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Ibanez said:


> I saw a repeat of the first programme, it's only the second time I've ever seen muay thai (the first was an old Russ Williams bout). It was good, I kept wincing at some of the kicks in the fight, heavy duty! Why was there dramatic music when someone got thrown to the floor in the fight? Sorry, I have no idea of the rules and scoring.


Professional muay thai fights allow elbows and knees to the head and body along with the usual kicks and punches to the head and body.

You can if you catch your opponents kick do a number of things:

- You can take 2 steps forward but you then have to throw a strike

- You can take as many steps backwrds as you want and throw strikes when you want

- If you want to sweep them it HAS to be a full power kick and not a trip as such

- You can throw your opponent off balance using the caught leg and throw any technique you feel necessary.

- If your opponent exposes their back and you can kick and or knee them in their back this socres highly

- Also if you catch a kick, throw then shin them on the way down this corse highly aswell as you have used defence, reversall and effective attack.

Just a couple of the basics there for you mate.

Great program. Already watched it all on the web but i still love watching it.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

****ING YES!

Don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen today's episode yet, but ****ing yes mate!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

aaah whar have i missed, was it the scottish guys fight or have i missed episode 3


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Marc you'll enjoy the episode for sure infact you'll enjoy the whole damn series its awesome. The finale is mint and the commentators are class haha


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

what the one ive missed? im hoping its on again tommorow, last weeks was Tuesday


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Cha$e said:


> Professional muay thai fights allow elbows and knees to the head and body along with the usual kicks and punches to the head and body.
> 
> You can if you catch your opponents kick do a number of things:
> 
> ...


Nice one Cha$e, thanks.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Have watched every episode apart from the last two, great show, cant seem the find the links for the last two episodes though. Anyone have a link thats relaible?

Great series, very insperational, man the intro with the themese song always gets me going!:happy:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Cha$e said:


> Professional muay thai fights allow elbows and knees to the head and body along with the usual kicks and punches to the head and body.
> 
> You can if you catch your opponents kick do a number of things:
> 
> ...


i think upto the 1930's all sorts of throws were allowed.

here is a vid with alot of throws in it.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

What i meant by throws is that all throws have to be FULLY executed with most effect necessary and not half hearted.

Muay Thai is all about Cause and Effect, your actions must have an effect or the actions will not score for example: If i were to throw 100 kicks at you, but you block most and non have any effect that will score very low. If you were to clinch me and throw me around your cause has been overmatched by the effect you have had on me, i.e. you have displayed your dominance.

It is in essence about having a visible effect on your opponent but obviously some techniques score more highly than others.

P.S. the vid ist working lol.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its working on youtube but not linked from this site for some reason:baffled:

buakaw saenchai king of muaythai stick that into youtube and the vid should come up.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

toxo said:


> its working on youtube but not linked from this site for some reason:baffled:
> 
> buakaw saenchai king of muaythai stick that into youtube and the vid should come up.


I know the exact video that you mean, i've watched it like 1000 times and never get bored of it.


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

.....cant fookin belive they've changed the name............fpmsl............it's now "kickboxer"....................hope JCVD doesn't turn up.............


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the episodes been airred yet, the one in the other topic doesn't work because it is only a preview?


----------



## Rodders (Jun 19, 2008)

http://wwwstatic.megavideo.com/mv_player.swf?image=http://img3.megavideo.com/6/b/41bde6a98ce2073eb2eee2d11c182f.jpg&v=XSDAG1C1&oldplayer=1


----------

